# Durango Mountain Resort



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

As much as I want to go I can't. Two free tickets up for grabs, they must go together. 

PM me for detials. 

Pete


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

i want them how do i call you
9703615049
logan


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I've received about a dozen PM's. First come first serve.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Tix are gone.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

someone is happy to 'ski' at CO's steepest nordic area.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*dmr*

my little girl will be stoked to get to go skiing, it's steep enough for her.


----------

